# 2013 Automatic Shift Knob Removal



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

Can anyone share their technique? Also, any other auto knobs that will work? Looking for a nicer one.


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

In the video for the beetle traction control button, they show how to remove the boot, See Chris659's post below.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

No! Don't just twist it!

Once you have the silver surrounding base up then you unplug it, then pull the boot over the shifter handle. There is a metal band clamp holding the knob on. 

So after you remove it, DO NOT push the trigger that changes gears at all! If so you can damage the unit inside. Sometimes can be fixed but not always. Shift knob is not sold by itself either! It's at or over $400 for a whole new assembly

Hope this helps


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

Very helpful thank you. So I take it there's not many options for a new shift knob? I was hoping to maybe find the leather covered knob of the turbo to swap with.


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

Well, you can actually make anything you want into a knob, its just a matter of if you are going to need it to be able to return to stock.
I was originally running a fake MOMO knob, but decided to change it up and buy a computer game joystick of ebay and made my own adapter. 
PM me if you want more details on what I did, and I'd be happy to replicate my adapter for you. And yes, I do have a DSG.


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow! That looks awesome! Proof you CAN do anything!

I'm looking for something a little more low key, like black leather. I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

Yea, the only problem with VW is that unlike every other car maker, they have to be difficult and instead of a "push-button" type setup to move into gears, VW is pull up.
The other thing to take into consideration is that it might be difficult to return to stock after changing knobs.


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

It sounds like my best bet is to find another VW knob I like to try to fit it without too much grief. There's some Beetle editions with nice leather knobs. Getting my hands on one is proving difficult.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

ZBoater said:


> It sounds like my best bet is to find another VW knob I like to try to fit it without too much grief. There's some Beetle editions with nice leather knobs. Getting my hands on one is proving difficult.


You could try and locate (new and pricey, most likely) the leather automatic shift selector lever from the new *Premium Edition 1.8T Beetles*. I think it is Black or Anthracite leather with white or light grey stitching. All 2.5 and 1.8T automatics have the same selector lever as your vehicle, while Turbo/R-line and TDI automatics have the DSG selector lever.


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

vwdeluxe said:


> You could try and locate (new and pricey, most likely) the leather automatic shift selector lever from the new *Premium Edition 1.8T Beetles*. I think it is Black or Anthracite leather with white or light grey stitching. All 2.5 and 1.8T automatics have the same selector lever as your vehicle, while Turbo/R-line and TDI automatics have the DSG selector lever.


Thanks! I'll try that. I'll have to go to the dealer to check. For some reason the online parts catalogs don't show anything resembling a shifter.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Last I checked the shifter knob was not available separately. You have to buy the shifter knob, the boot, and the silver base plate all as one piece and is $400+! 

I would try calling local salvage yards to see if you can find something. If they have a wrecked car they should be willing to sell you just the parts you want. This way you could even get one from another model VW if you wanted

I did research a few months ago for something similar. I wanted a different shift boot with red stitching like the GTIs and GLIs have but finally gave up after hitting road block after road block. If i found one they wanted some crazy price for it. Had one custom made. 

Good luck


----------

